# Sportsman 400 4X4 2 stroke



## coolwind2003a

I need help on this on please the oil injector system is not working can anyone help me out with this Not sure what year it is TKS


----------



## phreebsd

sounds like a XPlorer model. we dont have the manual for that one. I should try to hunt it down.
where in alabama are you from?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I would suggest just by-passing the inj. system , and just mix your gas


----------



## TX4PLAY

hondarecoveryman said:


> I would suggest just by-passing the inj. system , and just mix your gas


 
That would be my suggestion as well. I don't have much experience with the 2-stroke Polaris' but have bypassed and mixed my own fuel on many of outboards and feel like I had more peace of mind knowing the fuel was right than relying on a buzzer to let me know my oil injection system wasn't working and risking running the outboard waaaaayyyy to lean and damaging it.


----------



## Polaris425

Yep... Thats what I did on the one I had, for the short period of time I had it.


----------



## coolwind2003a

New Hope Alabama Here 
Thanks For your help What is the ratio of oil to gas & whats the best oil to use do any of you all have input on whether this is a bad model of polaris & it being a 2 stroke it it more probs than it worth ???? Just be honest LOL> as it want bother me just a good old country boy here LOL


----------



## phreebsd

i looked up and found some info that said 40:1 was good.


----------



## coolwind2003a

TKS Man was not sure on it & Will remix It & try it out 
This will help me out to see if i want to keep it Runs good & in good shape It had just been rebuilt from bottom to top & then they told the other owner they would have to put out 300 more to get the oiler unit fixed That sucked & he told they to froget it as he would just park it LOL TKS &Keep pratville straight


----------



## Polaris425

I cant remember what I mixed mine at, 40:1 sounds about right though. A ratio-rite is a very good thing to have in the garage... I wish I still had some pics of the one I had, it was HUGE. Homemade lift, on 29's. the floorboards sat above the tires  And to get more low end all you have to do is change the sprocket  it would burn those 29's like they were stockers.


----------



## Polaris425

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/1085597710048734341sLsZRN

I dont know if thats the exact one i bought but it looks very very similar


----------



## GoHardRGoHome

Phreebsd, did you ever manage to find a service manual for a '96 Polaris 300 Xplorer? I'm looking for this one as well as a '93 Polaris 350 Trail Boss. I'm amazed at the multitude of manuals you've gathered! You're a great resource of information. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425

GoHardRGoHome said:


> Phreebsd, did you ever manage to find a service manual for a '96 Polaris 300 Xplorer? I'm looking for this one as well as a '93 Polaris 350 Trail Boss. I'm amazed at the multitude of manuals you've gathered! You're a great resource of information. Thanks


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=561


Post in there, he might see it quicker... But we are getting ready to move to a new server today, so it might be a dew days before you get a response... We're making the move tonight.


----------

